
After 40 years we've nearly ticked off every post box in Britain - edward
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/12065183/After-40-years-weve-nearly-ticked-off-every-post-box-in-Britain.html?fb_ref=Default
======
escape_goat
I'm struck by the particular concern with which the authors details the
marital status of their interviewees. We learn that Ms. Jones is "unmarried
but with a partner," that Misters Young and Vaughan-Winter are married, and
that the former has two children; we may infer that Ms Jones and Mr. Vaughan-
Winter are childless, that Thomas' mum Margaret is divorced, and that Thomas
has passed his piano recital... is attention to such detail a happenstance, is
it particular to the Telegraph, or is it just of relevance to the British
press in a way that North American text news simply does not reflect?

~~~
etrevino
> is attention to such detail a happenstance, is it particular to the
> Telegraph, or is it just of relevance to the British press in a way that
> North American text news simply does not reflect

When waiting in the train station in Oxford I could buy bottled water and get
a newspaper for free. Every week the newspaper changed. The UK has a _lot_ of
newspapers with a large range of reporting styles. I discovered that this is
very typical of middle of the pack reporting in the UK (like that found in the
Telegraph).

------
DrScump
I first read "ticked off" as in the American vernacular sense (=
annoyed/angered); potential readers should note that "ticked off" means
"tallied/recorded" in this case. I was curious what would _anger_ a mailbox,
perhaps besides a urinating dog.

Interesting read.

~~~
chris_wot
Urinating dogs won't annoy a mailbox. They will, however, annoy the postman.

------
karamazov
That's dedication. I wonder why they're going around aggravating mailboxes,
though.

~~~
chris_wot
They have no dog and don't want the postman to miss out.

